# Belle/Discount or Tire Rack?



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

For people with more tire buying experience then I....

Do you have any thoughts on buying from a local chain like Belle Tire vs Tire Rack?

I have already bought my snow tires at Belle Tire ($500) because at the time they were cheaper than Discount. I am trying to stay relatively cheap and was going with steels and hubcaps, but figure if it isn't much more expensive to get some alloys, then I'll just get those. While I was searching I noticed that I could get the same tires cheaper at tire rack and alloy wheels there are only $90. With shipping the total cost comes out to $820, or $860 if I get Road Hazard (not including a $40 rebate). With steels and hubcaps I am looking at probably $780 at Belle Tire. That seems like almost a no brainer to me to get the Tire Rack, the only problem I see is that those alloys are made in China.

I feel like I must be missing something. Are there other disadvantages to Tire Rack that I am not considering? Belle Tire also offers to store tires for $120 a year... not sure if I want to go with that or store them in my apartment.

I have not gotten the tires from Belle put on yet, so I am hoping they would give me my money back.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had real good luck with discount tire, and they have fantastic customer service. Only down side to using online vendors is if you buy something like road hazard you have to ship them the tire. But if you know a reputable shop for mounting and balancing then I would highly recommend discount tire


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I've used both tirerack and discount tire, and to be honest they are both great vendors, and as long as my brother is a mechanic I can get tires mounted and balanced free. I've found tire rack a hair more expensive after shipping, but they also have more tire brands and models.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have used and continue to use both Discount Tire and Tire Rack. Both have been great as far as price and delivery. Discount Tire includes the shipping in the tire price. Shipping is not included in the tire price when shopping at Tire Rack.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Your best bet is to get an online quote for the set-up you want at tirerack. Print that out and take it to Discount tire and ask them to match it with comparable wheels and tires. They most likely will. Then you get the advantage of the local shop for tire repairs and good price.
The China thing is a tough call. Are you sure the other are US made? We all like to give the money to US companies, no doubt about that, even if it costs a few bucks more.
I have had great luck at discount tire, good products and service. I have also used Belle with success. My bro in law got his snows at Tirerack and it worked out fine as well. I dont have much bad to say about any of them.
I would not prefer to store the tires in n apartment, unless you have a separate storage area. They seem to keep that tire smell for a long time.....


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thought I would update on what I ended up doing. I ended up going to Discount Tire and they matched price on everything. The tires, the wheels ($117 to $90), and the road hazard package. However, the tires were Falken Espia's which has very few reviews, vs TireRack's Dunlop Graspic DS-3's which seems to be a much more proven tire. Additionally, I don't really like the look of any of the Dunlop wheel choices, but settled on the Konig Zero-in. 

The total price was about $60 more than the tire rack total price (including shipping). A little upsetting, but with how hard Dunlop's employee worked to make me happy (and he worked really hard), it would have been hard for me to walk out of there without buying anything. The price difference comes from a $60 charge for installation and mounting that Tire Rack does for free, $40 for a wheel installation package (do I need this?), and $50 in tax.

I believe the wheel installation package is a set of lug nuts. Shouldn't the lugs I have on my current wheels work just fine? Is it a good idea to get a second set? If not, I will ask them to take the charge off when I go to get the wheels installed.

If I was doing it again, I'd just have gone with Tirerack and gotten the wheels and tires I preferred and saved some money in the process.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The installation package is a set of lugnuts and the centering rings for the new wheels. You could use the factory lugs in most cases. But I bag the factory ones and keep them safe with my wheels and use the cheaper coated lugs to take the winter abuse. Funny story there, and my only issue with DT when I got my snow package. TR includes hardware for free, DT charges the $50 or whatever. I got the manager at DT to include it no cost, but they lugs did not come in with the wheels and the tech noted that i did not "pay" for them. He asked the manager and the manager said to just re-use the factory lugs. no no no no, that was not what we dicussed! After a brief conversation it was all set right any they stole someone elses lugs from their wheels.
The nice thing about having everything done locally is that if for some reason a wheel is not balanced right, or if there is some issue you go right back to the store and they fix it. TR service is really good, but having to ship stuff around is a pain. Same with the hazzard warranty, no hassles.
IMO the small premium you paid was worth the convenience. Plus it keeps your money closer to home economy.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got my set of steelies from GMpartsdirect for $193 delivered to my house. Took the wheels and snow tires to Walmart and had them mounted, stemmed and balanced for $82. Total investment $595.00.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I've been buying all my tires from Tire Rack for about 10 years now. Local shops can't match their prices, even after shipping.


----------

